# Mẹ ăn 12 món này 1 tháng đầu sau sinh con bụ bẫm thông minh, mát da mát thịt.



## vietmom (9/10/18)

*Mẹ nào sắp sinh còn lăn tăn không biết mai mốt đẻ xong phải ăn uống như thế nào, có bí kíp gì để ra tháng mẹ đẹp “trông mòn con mắt”, con thì bụ bẫm ngấn nào ra ngấn đấy thì cứ làm theo em nha. Bảo đảm không thất vọng đâu.*




​Các chị biết không, hồi chưa có chồng nhìn em đen thui, quê mùa kiểu gì ấy. Em cũng nhỏ con, lùn tịt nữa nên sợ mai mốt đẻ con ra nó cũng chút xíu èo uột giống mẹ thì khổ. Rồi đến khi lấy chồng, có bầu, sinh con, mẹ em kêu:

“Tao phải tranh thủ thay máu cho mầy đẹp mới được, chứ nhìn ớn quá!”. Thế là suốt 1 tháng ròng, mẹ cho em ăn thực đơn riêng.

Có món ngon lắm nhưng mà cũng có món kì cục gì đâu á. Nhưng tính em vừa lười vừa khó, không thể nổi mấy vụ xông hơ, bôi gừng nghệ, ủ muối rang gì gì đó cho đẹp nên cố gắng ăn uống theo cách mẹ chỉ để vớt vát cái nhan sắc tàn tạ sau sinh này.

Không cần 3 tháng nha các mẹ, chỉ 1 tháng sau đó vào đúng lễ thôi nôi con em ý, ai đến dự cũng khen em đẹp, da dẻ trắng trẻo, hồng hào, thằng con 1 tháng của em thì trộm vía béo ú lên, các bà các cô giành nhau bế. Cảm thấy hãnh diện ghê gớm. Kiểu này mai mốt ra đường không ai nhận ra em mất, tưởng hot girl thành phố về làng nữa quá! Hihi

Đây, mẹ ruột cho em “chiến” mấy thứ này nè, cũng không phải mấy thứ sang chảnh gì đâu nhưng mà hiệu quả lắm, các mẹ thích thì lưu lại mai mốt xài nha, đẹp khỏi cần đụng tới mĩ phẩm. Con bú mẹ ú ụ luôn cho coi.

*Gà chưa biết gáy xào củ nghệ:* Mẹ em bảo chửa đẻ phải cho ăn cơm với món này sẽ nhanh lành vết thương và da đẹp ra. Em có biết đâu cứ vô tư mà chén. Giờ lên mạng coi mới biết thịt gà bổ, ít chất béo, mẹ bỉm sữa ăn vô tư, có dinh dưỡng cho con mà không sợ bị béo phì. Đó là lý do vì sao các ông tập thể hình, các chị người mẫu hay ăn thịt gà. Nghệ thì làm lành vết thương, trị sẹo chắc mẹ nào cũng biết rồi. Còn vụ phải nấu bằng thịt gà chưa biết gáy chắc là để cho thịt nhanh mềm, không bị dai, mẹ ăn dễ tiêu.




​*Cháo cá:* Ban đầu em cứ nghĩ cháo cá thì chỉ tốt cho bà bầu thôi vì mọi người hay nói cháo cá chép, cháo cá diêu hồng an thai á. Nhưng mà ăn riết mới thấy cháo cá ngon và bổ cho mẹ sau sinh lắm. Vừa có nhiều sữa cho bú vừa lành tính, ít tăng cân, nhẹ đường ruột hơn so với cháo chân giò, chân chó gì đấy. Hôm bữa em còn đọc được bài nói cháo chân giò, chân chó bà bầu không nên ăn nữa đấy. Thế mới thấy mẹ em cho ăn cháo cá là quá chuẩn.




​*Canh mướp:* Ăn canh mướp sữa về nhiều mà thơm nữa, con em thích bú lắm. Quả mướp cũng chứa nhiều vitamin cần thiết cho cơ thể. Nói thật chứ nhiều khi mệt mệt làm biếng ăn, chỉ cần có cơm trắng với bát canh mướp xào hành thôi là em cảm thấy đủ lắm rồi.




​*Chuối sứ chín rục:* Mẹ hay cho em tráng miệng bằng chuối sứ chín rục. Em hỏi mẹ sao không đổi sang chuối lùn, chuối tiêu, chuối mật, chuối sáp gì đó ăn cho đỡ ngán. Mẹ bảo thực ra tốt nhất với bà đẻ vẫn là chuối tiêu nhưng không thấy chợ bán nên mẹ đổi sang chuối sứ. Chuối sứ rất giàu vitamin, làm đẹp da, kích thích nhiều sữa, sữa thơm. Chuối lùn không bằng đâu nha. Nếu muốn ăn ngon và tiêu hóa nhanh hơn thì khi nấu cơm, cơm cạn, các mẹ bỏ trái chuối sứ vào nồi hấp, ăn sẽ ngọt đậm và thơm lắm, dễ tiêu nữa. Nếu ăn tươi thì nên ăn khi đã chín kĩ, chuối càng chín hàm lượng vitamin càng nhiều.




​*Thuốc bắc:* Nếu nhà có điều kiện, các mẹ có thể cắt thêm vài thang thuốc bổ về sắc uống. Thuốc bắc sẽ giúp mẹ ăn ngon, ngủ ngon, bổ máu, đẹp da, cải thiện hệ tiêu hóa. Đã xác định uống thì nên uống ngay trong những tháng đầu tiên sau sinh thì mới có tác dụng “thay máu” rõ rệt nha các mẹ. Đợi hết cữ mới uống thì tác dụng giảm đi bớt rồi. Đây là kinh nghiệm cá nhân mà em đã “chuột bạch” trước ý.

*Tinh bột nghệ pha loãng với mật ong:* Thực ra em không uống tinh bột nghệ mà em uống củ nghệ tươi luôn. Mẹ em đem thái lát củ nghệ tươi rồi đun nước, mỗi lần uống cho thêm tí mật ong. Uống cái này giúp da mặt láng mịn, hồng hào, ngừa mụn, ngừa nám rất tốt. Tuy nhiên, với những mẹ nào không thích mùi nghệ hoặc dạ dày hơi yếu hơn thì nên uống tinh bột nghệ pha mật ong sẽ tốt hơn. Uống cái này chỉ cần cho nước nóng vào tinh bột nghệ quấy đều rồi thêm mật ong vào. Nhớ là không cho mật ong vô lúc nước quá nóng nha, sẽ làm mất bớt tác dụng của mật ong.




​*Trứng gà hấp sữa không đường mật ong:* Mẹ em cũng hay lấy lòng đỏ trứng gà cho vào chén, cho thêm sữa tươi không đường và 1-2 thìa cà phê mật ong vào, trộn đều, hấp cách thủy hoặc bỏ vào nồi cơm cho chín rồi đưa em xúc ăn. Ăn cái này tiện lợi, thơm ngon, nhiều sữa cho con bú mà còn giúp vòng 1 săn chắc, căng tròn nữa á. Thích lắm.




​*Bột ngũ cốc tự xay:* Các mẹ mua đậu xanh, đậu đen, đậu đỏ, đậu nành… rang sơ cho thơm rồi xay thành bột, để dành pha thành sữa uống bổ lắm á. Nhiều sữa, sữa thơm ngon, con tăng cân vèo vèo. Mà uống cái này cũng không tăng cân nhiều đâu vì nó là ngũ cốc mà, rất giàu chất xơ, tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa nữa.




​*Canh rau ngót thịt lợn băm:* Món canh này quá quen thuộc rồi, mẹ sau sinh ăn vào rất nhanh sạch sản dịch, cung cấp dinh dưỡng nữa.

*Thịt bò xào bông thiên lý:* Thịt bò xào bông thiên lý ăn trong bữa cơm vừa có tác dụng bổ máu vừa giúp mẹ ngủ ngon, đẹp da.




​*Canh đu đủ thịt lợn băm:* Đu đủ xanh hay đu đủ chín ăn sau sinh đều được cả, không sợ sẩy thai nữa. Có thể nấu với xương, với thịt lợn băm rất ngọt nha. Ăn bổ, nhiều sữa, mát người nữa. Theo cá nhân em thấy thì không nên nấu với giò vì rất béo ăn nhanh ngấy, dễ thừa cân, nếu nấu không mềm kĩ ăn cũng không tốt cho răng nữa.

*Uống nước lá vằng, lá đinh lăng:* Mẹ em còn kêu ba đi tìm hái mấy loại lá lợi sữa khỏe người về đun nước cho em uống. Ba em có hái lá vằng và lá đinh lăng dùng tốt lắm ạ. Sữa ra nhiều mà cơ thể mẹ khỏe nữa, ngừa rất nhiều bệnh đấy ạ. Em thấy bây giờ người ta bán mấy thứ này cũng nhiều nên việc tìm mua về uống cũng khá dễ dàng.




​_Nguồn: WTT_​


----------

